
Waymo valued at $137 Billion by Volkswagen CEO - Judgmentality
https://www.motorauthority.com/news/1119567_could-volkswagen-be-waymos-partner-in-europe
======
Judgmentality
Although these numbers are theoretical, it would value Waymo at roughly 10x
Cruise, arguably their closest competitor. It would also give Waymo liquid
cash (or something equivalent I assume) roughly comparable to Cruise's
valuation. I also am guessing this would be more money than Alphabet has spent
on Waymo and would immediately recoup their investment, not to mention that
90% upside in long term growth.

I feel like this is the partnership that might actually make self-driving cars
a reality.

------
biglenny
Thank god this guy got laughed out of his boardroom. Not even Sauftbank would
pay that much

